# sustaining energy level during hour-long class



## padre (Jun 21, 2009)

I tried several different wordings to search for this, as I can't imagine I'm the first to ask it, so apologies if I failed to find a relevant thread...

I'm a week into vigorous tae kwon-do classes (almost daily, but with some rest days), and some times I feel like I could really just use more VROOM after about 40 minutes or so. Other days I'm just good to go and wonder where the hour went.

I figure that an increase in general fitness will help, but am curious if some days I just haven't put the right foods in me at the right times before class, and I'm pretty ignorant about that sort of thing.

Any general pointers come right to mind?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Best pointer I can give is to simply relax.  You're only a week into the training so your body hasn't gotten used to it yet.  The more energy you expend the more your body will get used to generating.  Now, there are tons of folks here that are much more qualified than I to give advice on eating habits and such so I'll leave that to them.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm no expert here, but I do know that well-nourished bodies perform better than malnourished bodies. Be sure you're getting enough iron, along with enough vitamin C to absorb it. When you build muscle and cardiovascular strength with a new exercise, your body makes more muscle and blood, and the iron is very important for that. Red meat, spinach, collard greens--now that's some good food for your iron.


----------



## Akira (Jun 22, 2009)

I asked the same thing a couple of months ago.  My workouts are 2 hours long and I had the same problem.  

I found that eating more frequently (5/6 times a day), including before and after training, drinking an energy drink before training and an electrolyte replacement drink after training.  Before training, just eat something light, like some yoghurt or fruit.  Thats helped me in the short term anyway.  

I would also recommend you increase your water intake during the day.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 22, 2009)

Small meals through the day. Carb load the evening and morning before, rice, pasta, and potato's. 

But just eat right, proteins, and carbs, through in some veg's and ur good.


----------



## padre (Jun 22, 2009)

I continued googling after posting my question and thought real hard about what I've been eating, and find these first few replies (thanks, btw) seem to confirm my suspicions.

I've been eating more than enough to sustain me through a desk job and daily buddhist practice with a moderate level of routine activity, but even then I wasn't giving myself a sufficiently balanced diet. And what I have been eating hasn't been spread out enough.

The "you've only been at it a week" consideration is also quite valid. I had a yoga teacher whose husband practices kung fu start teaching me a few things to help out a bit, as well.

Looks like I've got a few things to learn.


----------



## Flea (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Keep us posted on your progress as you make a few changes to your diet and routine!

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

Generally as mentioned before I eat 5-6 small meals a day, and something light for instance a fruit, or a protein bar before training and some other type of supplement after wards. Protein shakes are great as well.


----------



## padre (Jun 24, 2009)

So far what I think I'm finding is that I've been eating all wrong for 38 years, and the fact that I'm still alive is a testament to life's ability to sustain itself against all odds.

I have yet to figure out how to get anywhere near enough plant-based food into my diet on a routine basis due to my 8-5 programming job. I did try V8 Fusion (lite) every few hours Monday just out of blind curiosity and while my energy level remained pretty steady, I don't think it contains dietary fiber to keep things moving.

But I have made some changes that show some promise. Instead of a superlight breakfast and dinner and big lunch, I'm spreading it out more. If I go to practice essentially hungry, it should be no surprise that I run out of steam.

I'm also trying to keep an eye on my water intake. Going to the dojang several days a week and eating more food means I just need more water to make the machine work.

I still feel the challenge of what I'm called upon to do during class, but it feels more like conditioning and less like running on an empty tank.


----------



## padre (Jun 27, 2009)

Although it isn't a thoroughly exhaustive scientific study, I've about concluded that eating what/when (and probably drinking too little water) was a major part of my problem.

I went to five vigorous classes this week, and was able to hang in there through each one. (OK, so I was the last one to finish some of the exercises, but that's more of a conditioning issue.)

I think conditioning was the other main part of it, though. I wasn't able to do 20 sit-ups a few weeks ago, but I was able to do 30 on command today.

I never imagined I'd form the words, "I just love taekwondo class." There are brutal, grueling moments, but I love those, too.


----------



## tallgeese (Jun 29, 2009)

Hydration is often overlooked.  Lot's of water pre workout and then some electrolyte replacement after.


----------



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom (Jul 1, 2009)

Atonement.


----------



## padre (Jul 1, 2009)

Rolls_Royce_Phantom said:


> Atonement.



huh?


----------



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll add that I often try to foster the energy of everyone else around me to boost my own. Kind of creates a low pressure zone in focus. Seems a bit counter intuitive, esp during sparring. It works. I'd like to be more technical about it without requiring people to have more salt in themselves, but that just may not be possible. If it doesn't make sense to you/or not communicated correctly, I understand.


----------



## Flea (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd like to piggyback on this with another question if I may ... what about maintaining psychological energy?  I find that in spite of my best efforts I either lose interest or get really stressed out in the middle of class, and have to sit out.  It's frustrating.

I'm not trying to hijack the thread, so if you'd rather I'm happy to initiate a new one.  But in the meantime ... any suggestions?


----------



## padre (Jul 1, 2009)

Losing interest and feeling stressed out in the middle of a class or workout can be fatigue. And some of the suggestions already offered may well be of value here, as well.

Other causes can be simple burn-out (too many days in a row, overemphasis on a narrow range of training, etc.).

I'd say you're still on topic.


----------



## Flea (Jul 1, 2009)

That makes sense.  I've also found, on the psychological front, that simply a better awareness of what else I have on my mind makes a difference.  Even if I can't fully leave it at the door, it helps just to acknowledge that it's there.

That, and I find that I tend to get mad at myself when I sputter out.  Naturally this makes it worse and it becomes cyclical.  So I'm working on learning to forgive myself for not always being Sally Sunshine.  It's such an obvious thing, but not very simple.  Not for me at any rate.  I find it much harder than learning the MA itself.  All part of the journey I guess.


----------

